# W:O:A ´09



## Manowar (9. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder rückt es näher und für manche bedeutet es:
..endlich mal ne Woche nicht duschen..
..endlich mal wieder hemmungslos saufen..
..endlich mal wieder nackt auf Dixi-Klos hüpfen..
..ach naja,ihr wisst schon :>


Wie schauts aus Dan?Zam? Will nicht einer von euch vorbeischauen und wieder nen inoffizielles Buffed-Treffen abhalten?

Und wer von euch wird vorbeikommen, um mal wieder die Sau rauszulassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG euer T4 Helm tragender Mano (die Leute die `07 dabei waren,wissen bescheid) *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2009)

isch KOMMÄÄÄÄÄ


naja wollte gestern schon nen thread aufmachen aber dachte mir ach komm machst erst im juli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



buffed treffen auf wacken wär ich sofort dabei wenn ihr mich besoffen aushaltet XD


----------



## Night falls (9. Juni 2009)

Als ich das erste mal auf Wacken war hats noch ca. die Hälfte gekostet... Ist mir in den letzten Jahren einfach zu teuer geworden für zu wenige Bands die mir gefallen und für zu viele Vollidioten die da vermehrt rumlaufen.
Dieses Jahr wirds bloß auf 2 andere Metalfestivals gehn.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich schau mir auch nicht wirklich Bands an dort.

Wacken ist leider nen tick zu populär geworden und zieht dementsprechend immer mehr Pfeifen an,aber dennoch ist es Urlaub für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (9. Juni 2009)

\m/

am start!


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Juni 2009)

Ich kann manowar nur zustimmen... vor 2 Jahren wars echt super, aber letztes jahr war mein letztes..... soviele assos.... da kann man einfach keinen spaß haben.

Als die dann noch ein Auto abgefackelt haben.... da is Wacken endgültig für mich gestorben


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Juni 2009)

Ich werd dieses Jahr dabei sein, nachdem ich es letztes Jahr verpennt habe. Bin zusammen mit 5 Freunden da. Wenn ich irgendwo eine buffed-Flagge sehen sollte bastel ich mir ein Schild mit "k0l0ss" und stratz mal vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Als die dann noch ein Auto abgefackelt haben.... da is Wacken endgültig für mich gestorben



Bitte was? O_o

Metal-Camp  ´10 inc


----------



## Gored (9. Juni 2009)

ich werd auch aufs wacken gehen, naja von den bands interessiert mich gar keine wirklich glaubi ch ausser napalm death , aber hab die karte geschenkt bekommen und werd hingehen und mich fürstlich amüsieren und party machen (zu erkennen an hawaii shorts und bierbecher)


----------



## Jokkerino (9. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Juni 2009)

Mano bitte ändere deine Siggi oder ich Pn dich nochmal an xD

Bin leider dieses Jahr nich auf Wacken, da ich kurz zuvor vom Spanien Urlaub wieder komme und noch ausnüchtern muss (nein nicht Malle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
auserdem geh ich next year 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


\m/


----------



## Ocian (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin wohl da, ist ja quasi ums Eck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Juni 2009)

El schrieb:


> Mano bitte ändere deine Siggi oder ich Pn dich nochmal an xD
> 
> Bin leider dieses Jahr nich auf Wacken, da ich kurz zuvor vom Spanien Urlaub wieder komme und noch ausnüchtern muss (nein nicht Malle
> 
> ...



Bin ich aber zu faul zu *g*

Und das mit dem Urlaub ist auch kein Grund..ich komme 1 Tag vorher ausm Urlaub zurück *g*


----------



## El Homer (10. Juni 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Bin ich aber zu faul zu *g*
> 
> Und das mit dem Urlaub ist auch kein Grund..ich komme 1 Tag vorher ausm Urlaub zurück *g*


Nee das wäre mir zuviel stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (7. Juli 2009)

hi leute , ich hätte eine wacken karte abzugeben, bei interesse bitte pm an mich !!!!!!


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Mal wieder rückt es näher und für manche bedeutet es:
> ..endlich mal ne Woche nicht duschen..
> ..endlich mal wieder hemmungslos saufen..
> ..endlich mal wieder nackt auf Dixi-Klos hüpfen..
> ...




bin dabei!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

wir müsste noch was ausmachen bezüglich wacken ob und wann und wo wir uns dann mal treffen


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Juli 2009)

Ne. In meiner Truppe, die so in Frage kommen würde, hat jeder eine. Aber wieso hast du 16 Tage vor Start noch ne Karte übrig? Gabs Verletzte oder wie?

Wann werdet ihr eigentlich alle so anreisen?


----------



## Lórdarion (14. Juli 2009)

leider nicht dabei,da mir das Geld gefehlt hat,als es Karten gab und mir auch die Mitfahrgelegenheit gefehlt hat.Dafür bin ich aber aufm Summerbreeze anzutreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ne. In meiner Truppe, die so in Frage kommen würde, hat jeder eine. Aber wieso hast du 16 Tage vor Start noch ne Karte übrig? Gabs Verletzte oder wie?
> 
> Wann werdet ihr eigentlich alle so anreisen?


verletzt is vll das falsche wort aber sagen wirs mal so er ist einfach verhindert durch eine höhere macht (OOOODIIIINNN.... scherz)


----------



## Azure_kite (14. Juli 2009)

bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freu mich voll auf In Flames, Amon Amarth, In Extremo, Bloodwork und noch so nen paar andere


----------



## White-Frost (14. Juli 2009)

Mir wurde von nem anderne User empfohlen hier auch mal zu posten
ich habe ein Ticket übrig das nicht verwendet wird und daher noch zum verkauf steht falls jemand interesse hat könnte er mich ja hier mal anschreiben oder ICQ 233-786-419 auch melden


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Wie gern ich auch würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


khorhiil warum kommst du nid nach wacken kein ticket, keine zeit oder einfach allgemein keine kohle?
^^

edit: ich hät noch n ticket über btw


----------



## Fendrin (16. Juli 2009)

Kein Ticket... Naja, dafür fahr ich aufs Summerbreeze. Amon Amarth \m/ -.- \m/

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lórdarion (17. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für ein inoffizielles Buffed-Treffen aufm Summerbreeze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (17. Juli 2009)

In ner Stunde gehts los aufs Dong Open Air, und beim Summerbreeze bin ick dann auch dabei.
Wahrscheinlich kommt noch das Rock Area dazu, das steht allerdings noch nicht 100% fest.


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juli 2009)

Ich werde zwar auch aufs Wacken fahren, aber mit meiner Ritterschaft - d.h. es bleibt wenig Zeit fürs feiern, weil wir als Event eingeplant sind. 

Aber für Slayer und Endstille werd ich noch versuchen Zeit zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die mittelalterlichen Bands kommen sowieso zu uns ins Lager trinken, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen ^^


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2009)

Slayer kommt?Hab ich was verpasst? O_o

Und was für ein Event soll das sein?


Edit:
Kommen doch garnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich schau mir wohl eh nur Running Wild an :>


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab letztens auf der WOA Site gelesen, dass Slayer bestätigt wurde!
Da hatten ein paar Freunde und ich ja schon sogar für die Ritterschaft überlegt, eine Liste zu erstellen. Sonst ist unser Lager leer, wenn Slayer spielt. *grins* Aber ich fürchte, es ist zum Heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Slayer steht nicht mehr im Billing. Ich halt aber mal die Augen offen, vielleicht hab ich ne News übersehen, die das Ganze erklärt!
Link zum Reeanactment-Event: http://www.wacken.com/de/woa2009/main-specials/mm09/



> Das Ritterheerlager:
> 
> Das &#8222;Eynevolk&#8220; mit über 150 Rittern, Edeldamen, Knappen, Zofen so wie Handwerker, Bauern, Händler, Gaukler, Spielleut, Mönche und Hübschlerinnen hält &#8222;Hof&#8220; in WACKEN!
> Unter dem Motto &#8222;Lebendiges Mittelalter"&#8220; wird bei &#8222;Die Wackinger&#8220; ein großes Heerlager des &#8222;Eynevolkes&#8220; präsentiert.
> ...



Edit: Hab den Slayer-Link gefunden!
Klick mich hart!



> SLAYER bei WACKEN ROCKS!!!
> 11.06.09 18:00 - Alter: 36 Tage - Von: WackenHelge
> 
> Liebe Metalheads,
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2009)

Ja. Aber Wacken Rocks ist nicht W:O:A.

Das ist der Hacken an der Sache...leider...


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juli 2009)

Hm, With Full Force fand ich persönlich besser als Wakken.
Vor einigen Jahren war Wakken noch richtig toll, aber es geht immer weiter berab ... (naja, dramatisiert, aber egal^^)


----------



## Valanihirae (18. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja. Aber Wacken Rocks ist nicht W:O:A.
> 
> Das ist der Hacken an der Sache...leider...



Hab ich überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganze Freude mit einem Satz futschikato 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Manowar (18. Juli 2009)

Pfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte ne Freundin letztens auch gesagt "Wacken wird verschoben!" ich denke so wtf?War auch nur das Wacken Rocks.
Lest doch mal richtig *g*

Naja ich werd euer Event warscheinlich eh verpennen,das einzige "Event" was ich sehen will,ist das Ölcatchen :>


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

ok alle Buffies die wirklich an einem Treffen auf dem Wackengelände interessiert sind sollen sich bitte bei mir melden wir Besprechen dann das weitere vorgehen


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

Ja klasse. Der Anthrax Sänger hat das Boot verlassen. -.- 

Hoffentlich springt Bush ein und der Auftritt wird noch was.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Nur noch eine Woche hell yeah xD


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Woche hell yeah xD


Dann heisst es wieder 90% Metalkinder und Wochenend-Metaller/Festivalgänger auf zu dem beschissensten größten Metalfestival Deutschlands!!!
Sorry, den Troll kann ich mir bei den ganzen aufkeimenden "YEAH WACKÖÖÖÖN!"-Threads in allen möglichen Foren nicht vergleichen. Drecksfestival - glaub da werden auch die ganzen Festivalsassis die es zZt. gibt geboren.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wieder 90% Metalkinder und Wochenend-Metaller/Festivalgänger auf zu dem beschissensten größten Metalfestival Deutschlands!!!
> Sorry, den Troll kann ich mir bei den ganzen aufkeimenden "YEAH WACKÖÖÖÖN!"-Threads in allen möglichen Foren nicht vergleichen. Drecksfestival - glaub da werden auch die ganzen Festivalsassis die es zZt. gibt geboren.


ich hab dich lieb


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wieder 90% Metalkinder und Wochenend-Metaller/Festivalgänger auf zu dem beschissensten größten Metalfestival Deutschlands!!!
> Sorry, den Troll kann ich mir bei den ganzen aufkeimenden "YEAH WACKÖÖÖÖN!"-Threads in allen möglichen Foren nicht vergleichen. Drecksfestival - glaub da werden auch die ganzen Festivalsassis die es zZt. gibt geboren.



Immer muss rumgeheult werden. Dann bleib doch einfach zu Hause, wenn es dir nicht trve genug ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Will sich keiner von euch treffen auf wacken...

schwach leute wirklich schwach-.-


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Immer muss rumgeheult werden. Dann bleib doch einfach zu Hause, wenn es dir nicht trve genug ist.


Mach ich auch. Mich nerven nur die Kinder die dann auf andere Festivals kommen und sich dann da aufführen wie vlt auf Wacken. Muss ja nicht gleich ein brennendes Auto sein, aber es reicht schon Zeug zu klauen und andere einfach arrogant zu behandeln. Einmal Wacken und nie wieder.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Will sich keiner von euch treffen auf wacken...
> 
> schwach leute wirklich schwach-.-



Wie viele sind wir überhaupt? Lohnt es sich da?



pnn schrieb:


> Mach ich auch. Mich nerven nur die Kinder die dann auf andere Festivals kommen und sich dann da aufführen wie vlt auf Wacken. Muss ja nicht gleich ein brennendes Auto sein, aber es reicht schon Zeug zu klauen und andere einfach arrogant zu behandeln. Einmal Wacken und nie wieder.



Naja, ich denke es gibt immer welche, die aus der Reihe tanzen. Und ich denke mal das ist nich nur bei Wacken, oder anderen Festivals so.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wie viele sind wir überhaupt? Lohnt es sich da?


Du bist der erste der überhaupt interesse bekundet -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Du bist der erste der überhaupt interesse bekundet -.-



Naja. Immerhin einer. Was für Bands wolltest du dir denn anschaun? Vielleicht könnten wir uns zumindest da mal geplant übern Weg laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (23. Juli 2009)

Bin da sowieso zu dicht, als dass ich mich mit irgendwelchen Leuten treffen könnte.
Und so wie mich manche User in diesem Forum ab und zu aggressiv werden lassen, könnt ich für nichts garantieren ... obwohl die vermutlich nicht da wären.

Irgendwie...
Ne, lass mal lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Naja. Immerhin einer. Was für Bands wolltest du dir denn anschaun? Vielleicht könnten wir uns zumindest da mal geplant übern Weg laufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Airbourne

Amon Amarth

Axel Rudi Pell 

ASP

Bring me the Horizon

Bullet for my Valentine

Callejon

Der W (vielleicht)

Doro 

DragonForce

Einherjer

Endstille

Enslaved

Epica 

Feuerschwanz

Gamma Ray  

HammerFall

Heaven & Hell

Heaven Shall Burn

In Extremo

In Flames (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Korpiklaani

Machine Head

Mambo Kurt

Motörhead

Napalm Death 

Rabenschrey 

Saxon

Schandmaul

Subway to Sally

Swashbuckle 

UFO

Walls of Jericho

Whiplash

und dazwischen noch bissl saufen, schlafen, etc.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce und Airbourne spielen parallel. Das nervt mich. Wollte eigentlich auch beide sehen, werde mir dann aber wohl Dragonforce anschauen. Aber da gibt es eine Menge gemeinsame Bands, wo man sich treffen könnt. Vielleicht bei Schandmaul, wo es nicht ganz so heftig abgehen wird?


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Juli 2009)

Schau dir Airbourne an, die sind cool, hab ich mal als Vorband von den Hosen in Hannover gesehen, war nais! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Schandmaul wird jeder Dulli mitsingen, an eurer Stell würde ich mich eher aufm Zeltplatz treffen, bzw. an nem Knotenpunkt und dann annen Platz chillen. Ihr fahrt doch auch sicher nicht erst Freitags hin, oder doch? Weil man hat ja sogar noch Zeit bevors Festival los geht.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Schau dir Airbourne an, die sind cool, hab ich mal als Vorband von den Hosen in Hannover gesehen, war nais!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich fahr Montag Abend los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dienstag moregn ankunft und dann fahr ich dienstag nachmittag noch nach kiel XD


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dragonforce und Airbourne spielen parallel. Das nervt mich. Wollte eigentlich auch beide sehen, werde mir dann aber wohl Dragonforce anschauen. Aber da gibt es eine Menge gemeinsame Bands, wo man sich treffen könnt. Vielleicht bei Schandmaul, wo es nicht ganz so heftig abgehen wird?


Das is doch scheiße -.-

Naja aber Dragonforce kommen glaub dieses  jahr auch nochmal nach München dann werd ich mir dafür karten besorgen udn auf Wacken dann Airbourne anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

Ich werde so gegen Dienstag Mittag ankommen mit meiner Truppe. 

@Deathstyle: Freitag ankommen ist doch sowieso zu spät. Geht doch schon offiziell am Donnerstag, dem 30.7. los.


----------



## pnn (23. Juli 2009)

Dragonforce? Sind das nicht die Power Metaller die noch metrosexueller klingen als Hammerfall? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei sovielen Bands kommt man ja garnicht zum saufen ... ich glaube da musst du noch ein paar Bands opfern!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Dragonforce? Sind das nicht die Power Metaller die noch metrosexueller klingen als Hammerfall?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach man du machst einem echt alles mies -.-

ja ich fürchte auch das ich n paar nciht sehen werde


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, gibt eine Menge Überschneidungen. Leider.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, gibt eine Menge Überschneidungen. Leider.


ich habs grad gesehn -.-

son shice

übrigens K0l0ss wenn mein Handy wieder aufgeladen is geb ich dir meine Handy Nr. ruf an wenn du angekommen bist dann gibet erst mal n Bierchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich habs grad gesehn -.-
> 
> son shice
> 
> ...



Na logo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schick mir einfach ne PN.


----------



## Vetsu (23. Juli 2009)

Schade , kann erst nächstes Jahr nach Wacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Für nächstes Jahr schon Leute da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Mach ich auch. Mich nerven nur die Kinder die dann auf andere Festivals kommen und sich dann da aufführen wie vlt auf Wacken. Muss ja nicht gleich ein brennendes Auto sein, aber es reicht schon Zeug zu klauen und andere einfach arrogant zu behandeln. Einmal Wacken und nie wieder.




Ich weiß ja nicht, mit was für Leuten du da immer bist,aber ich bin nur auf freundliche und geile Leute gestoßen :> und das sage ich nachdem ich 5 mal da war,also ich denke genug, um da zu urteilen *g*
Und der Nachwuchs..hm..hast du überall,bring ihnen gute Musik bei und gut ist. *g*



pnn schrieb:


> Dann heisst es wieder 90% Metalkinder und Wochenend-Metaller/Festivalgänger auf zu dem beschissensten größten Metalfestival Deutschlands!!!
> Sorry, den Troll kann ich mir bei den ganzen aufkeimenden "YEAH WACKÖÖÖÖN!"-Threads in allen möglichen Foren nicht vergleichen. Drecksfestival - glaub da werden auch die ganzen Festivalsassis die es zZt. gibt geboren.



Ich hab den Thread hier gemacht,weil das inoffizielle Buffed-Treffen Spaß gebracht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich frage mich eh,wo du so schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt hast,hab z.B. auch einen dabei,der dieses Jahr das 15. mal hingeht und immernoch findet,das es das Beste ist.
Ich habe keine einzige Schlägerei gesehen.
Diebstahl von normalen Leuten,auch nie was von gehört (Leute die da viel klauen,sind spezielle "Banden" die sich auf sowas spezialisieren -> hast du überall).
Arrogante Leute..auch noch nie gesehen. Aber alle Menschen sind verschieden.
Ich denke du hast einfach schlechte Erfahrungen mit ein paar wenigen gemacht.




Ich geb zwar ungern meine Handynummer einfach so raus,aber need nerdige Gespräche in Wacken -> pn
Bin ab Mittwoch Mittag da,ich denke Koloss muss uns dann mal zusammentrommeln :>


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2009)

Nerdige Gespräche. ololol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind wir halt nur zu dritt. Bier schmeckt auch zu dritt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

also bis jetzt wärens dann K0l0ss, Manowår und ich


bissl wenig


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2009)

Also auf ein Bier komm ich auf jeden Fall rüber, das sollte ja wohl drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also auf ein Bier komm ich auf jeden Fall rüber, das sollte ja wohl drin sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bring mal 2 kästen von mir daheim mit und in der nähe wirds ja wohl irgendwo nen supermarkt geben da kauf ich noma paar

met bring ich erst mal 3 flaschen mit und schnaps au was vll (bin nicht so der schnapstrinker)


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bring mal 2 kästen von mir daheim mit und in der nähe wirds ja wohl irgendwo nen supermarkt geben da kauf ich noma paar
> 
> met bring ich erst mal 3 flaschen mit und schnaps au was vll (bin nicht so der schnapstrinker)



Wird schon haun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich schon, wenns endlich losgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wird schon haun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja :>


mal ne frage an diejenigen die shcon auf wacken waren wie siehts eigendlich mit sanitären einrichtungen aus sprich klo und dusche was ist in welcher form wie vorhanden.


----------



## Gored (25. Juli 2009)

klos sind vorhanden (dixies halt), aber man kann auch einfach gut irgendwo ins feld kacken, duschen etc. weiss ich nicht, da ich auf festivals generell nicht dusche!


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Manchmal haste nochmal nen Klo mit Spülung und Gruppenduschen (meist mit kalten Wasser ;p) für nen paar Euro dort. Bei den Dixies sind aber auch Wasserbehälter, wenn du dir was zum auffüllen mit nimmst kannste dir das auch übern Kopf kippen, hab ich auch immer zum Zähneputzen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - also Son 5L Kanister solltes tun.

/e
Ich weiss auch nicht wie es aufm Wacken ist (durfte noch nicht in den Genuss kommen) aber auf anderen Festivals (gerade RaR, Hurricane und kleinere) hab ich positive Erfahrung mit angenehmen Körpergeruch gemacht.. also wenn du Single bist oder dir treue nicht so wichtig ist, sieh zu das du nicht zu sehr stinkst und das du dein Zelt für dich hast ;]


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2009)

Die Dixi Klos waren die letzten Jahre ziemlich sauber,was mich arg gewundert hat ^^
Aber wenns dann doch mal größer kommt,sinds mir die 50cent für die Bezahltoiletten doch schon wert. Aber sollte man nicht unter Druck hin,da steht man gut und gerne 15 Minuten,vorallem in der Mittagszeit ^^

Duschen gibts auch,ka wieviel es kostet,weil ööh..wer duscht denn da?Ist aber wohl auch nur kaltes Wasser.
An den Dixiklos sind auch große Behälter für Wasser,trinken würde ich es nicht,aber fürs Zähneputzen,rasieren und Kaffee kochen reicht es.

Bier gibts 1-2km weiter im Supermarkt. Kommt man dran vorbei,wenn man reinfährt.Wenn dein Auto freisteht kannste auch rausfahren und nen stück weiter fahren und da ist noch nen größerer Markt wo nicht so viel los ist.

Tja Koloss du hast die Handynummer,du musst uns dann zusammenklingeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Juli 2009)

Jaja Jungs, werde ich schon machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manowar kommt Mittwoch, LoD schon Montag. Nummern habe ich. Alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2009)

Das wird immer schneller voll da,ich hoffe ich komme am Mittwoch noch auf D


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ne frage an diejenigen die shcon auf wacken waren wie siehts eigendlich mit sanitären einrichtungen aus sprich klo und dusche was ist in welcher form wie vorhanden.



Wer sich wäscht hat Angst!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

Kumpeln von mir hat jetzt mal Klopapier gekauft das nehmen wir auch noch mit XD

ich hol jetzt dann den anhänger damit wir alles mitnehmen können dann stell ich aber unser altes sofa auch noch drauf XD


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2009)

Alter..dein erstes mal da und du nimmst Klopapier mit..da hat wohl jemand nen Hirn gepachtet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Alter..dein erstes mal da und du nimmst Klopapier mit..da hat wohl jemand nen Hirn gepachtet..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hey jeder in meinem bekanntenkreis rastet voll aus und hat angst
(alles weichflöten)

jeder denkt das wir sterben werden (wir fahren montag nacht los nach wacken und von wacken fahren wir sonntag nacht zurück)

wir haben wirklich jeden shceiß dabei den man dabei haben kann damit auch ja nix fehlt und ja nix schief geht btw ich muss noch mehr bier kaufen fällt mir ein

edit: wir ham sogar n reißfestes BW zelt dabei, Grill, Gaskocher, und jetzt kommt das absurdeste Besteck Oo


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Juli 2009)

So. Pc wird jetzt ausgeschaltet. Filmchen reingehaun und dann ab ins Bettchen. 

Morgen geht es um 8 Uhr raus. Muss bei einem Umzug helfen, ein wenig Geld verdienen. Danach gehts zu meiner Freundin und auf die örtliche Kirmes (in Breckerfeld, sollte Manowar ja was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), da übernachte ich dann. Dienstag morgen gehe ich dann zwei Straßen weiter, wo wir dann um 8 Uhr losfahren...ohne meine Freundin...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dann in Wacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2009)

Tja dann morgen Abend also Dienstag um 19:00 Abfahrt in Regensburg bin dann den Dienstag über in Wacken wobei ich Abends nochmal nach Kiel fahr :>

Ich freu mich tierisch


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wir ham sogar n reißfestes BW zelt dabei, Grill, Gaskocher, und jetzt kommt das absurdeste Besteck Oo


Das ist doch nichts ... wir sind immer ganz dekadent mit Kühlschrank, dicken Boxen und Strom aufm Festival 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (27. Juli 2009)

boah ihr lahmärsche...also das mit den boxen und kühlschrank is ja fast a bissl zu viel...naja wers will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich bin eigentlich schon froh wenn ich auf nem festival grad mal ne trockene unterlage zum schlafen hab, mehr brauch ich da eigentlich nicht .


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2009)

Wir legen immer ein wenig zur Seite..nächstes Jahr gehts auch mit nem 7,5Tonner nach Wacken,mit Couch,Kühlschrank,Anlage,etc :>

Naja es gibt Leute wie dich (denke ich mal ^^) die sich so ziemlich jede Band da angucken und dann gibts Leute wie mich,die eigentlich von Morgends bis Abends nur am Camp sind und da ist sowas nice :>


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wir legen immer ein wenig zur Seite..nächstes Jahr gehts auch mit nem 7,5Tonner nach Wacken,mit Couch,Kühlschrank,Anlage,etc :>
> 
> Naja es gibt Leute wie dich (denke ich mal ^^) die sich so ziemlich jede Band da angucken und dann gibts Leute wie mich,die eigentlich von Morgends bis Abends nur am Camp sind und da ist sowas nice :>


lol das will ich sehn da komm ihc nächstes jahr auch^^


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Naja es gibt Leute wie dich (denke ich mal ^^) die sich so ziemlich jede Band da angucken und dann gibts Leute wie mich,die eigentlich von Morgends bis Abends nur am Camp sind und da ist sowas nice :>


"Hey gleich spielen <insert random bandname here>, die wollt ich unbedingt sehen!" 
... "Ach scheiss drauf, gib nochmal ein Bier ausm Kühlschrank, wir zelebrieren weiter den pure fuckin alcoholocaust!" 
So in der Art geht es mir immer ... die meisten Bands hat man eh schon mindestens 1x gesehen.
Aber immer haben wir uach keinen Kühlschrank und Strom mit dabei. Aufm Ragnarök dieses Jahr hatten wir nichmal ein Pavillon und da hat es 3 Tage durchgeregnet. Naja, sind wir in den Baumarkt, 'ne Plane gekauft, Holzstangen gekauft und selberbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> "Hey gleich spielen <insert random bandname here>, die wollt ich unbedingt sehen!"
> ... "Ach scheiss drauf, gib nochmal ein Bier ausm Kühlschrank, wir zelebrieren weiter den pure fuckin alcoholocaust!"
> So in der Art geht es mir immer ... die meisten Bands hat man eh schon mindestens 1x gesehen.
> Aber immer haben wir uach keinen Kühlschrank und Strom mit dabei. Aufm Ragnarök dieses Jahr hatten wir nichmal ein Pavillon und da hat es 3 Tage durchgeregnet. Naja, sind wir in den Baumarkt, 'ne Plane gekauft, Holzstangen gekauft und selberbauen
> ...



Ich habs sogar echt mal geschafft zu den Bühnen zu gehen,weil ich SFU sehen wollte,dann wars mir zu warm,dann hab ich gesehen,das es da an nem Bierzelt wieder die 2L Krüge gibt und irgendwie war ich dann wieder am Camp, wo meine Ex dann meinte "Wolltest du nicht SFU sehen?" "hm stimmt *hingesetzt* .. naja kommen in 2 Jahren bestimmt nomma" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm ja,Baumärkte sind toll,hab mir die Holzreste angeschaut und bekam nen Geistesblitz.. -> nen Tisch für 2Euro?Unschlagbar :>




LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol das will ich sehn da komm ihc nächstes jahr auch^^




Vllt auch erst in 2 Jahren oder nächstes Jahr auf nem anderen Festival,einer von uns bekommt teilweise nur alle 2 Jahre vernünftig Urlaub.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2009)

Sachen gepackt und rdy ich fahr jetzt los

see you in wacken if rain or shine


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2009)

Soo ich lebe wieder :>

Direkt mal die schönen Grüße in die Runde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin btw die ganze Zeit mit dem Deckel rumgelaufen,vllt habt ihr mich ja trotzdem gesehen *g*



War mal wieder lustig,irgendwie aggressiver als die letzten Jahre,aber ich hab davon nicht viel mitbekommen :>

Koloss hats natürlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen,sich bei uns zu melden,aber ich wäre wohl eh zu faul gewesen.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (5. August 2009)

is die (der) rechte ein Mann ^^ sry aber irgendwie siehts für mich so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich bin next year auch dabei, habe jedoch leider gehört das es auf der WACKEN HP eine Abstimmung gab ob auch Punk gespielt werden soll....WTF was hat das auf dem weltgrößten Heavy metal festival zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ??

WACKÖÖN METAL 4 LiFE !


----------



## Vanth1 (5. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Soo ich lebe wieder :>
> 
> Direkt mal die schönen Grüße in die Runde:
> 
> ...


du frauen aufreisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben da alle fotos von dir gemacht? 
omg was istn da los,links von euch der breite typ mit der fetten kette ^^ kommen da jetzt schon prolls hin?

ps:schicke military hose woher hastn die,find sowas nie?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> ps:schicke military hose woher hastn die,find sowas nie?


die gibts im EMP hab ich auch nicht gewusst werd mir mal eine bestellen aber pass mit den größen auf XD


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Koloss hats natürlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen,sich bei uns zu melden,aber ich wäre wohl eh zu faul gewesen.



Ja. Dienstag hatte ich mich mit LoD getroffen. Aber dann hat mein Handy-Akku den Geist aufgegeben und LoD habe ich so nicht mehr gefunden. Tut mir Leid, nächstes Jahr muss ich das mit dem Akku schlauer lösen.


Aber was waren denn eure Highlights so? Egal ob Bands oder so aufem Campground?

Für mich persönlich : 

Bands: Fejd, Motörhead, In Flames, Amon Amarth, Dragonforce, Heaven&Hell, Korpiklaani, Bullet for my Valentine, In Extremo, Schandmaul

Bei J.B.O. kam ich leider nicht weitgenug in die Mitte. Somit hat der Herr Weidner alles übertönt und ich konnte es knicken. Aber egal, im Dezember kommen sie eh in die Gegend.


Gut fand ich ja auch "Achims Wacken-Crew"...auf...glaub C war das. Die habens ja mal übertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Hätts du mal n Foto vorher geschickt hätte ich dich so aufgreifen können. Ich bin dir ganz schön oft übern Weg gelaufen. Aber wusste ja nicht, dass du der Bekloppte mit dem Helm bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (5. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die gibts im EMP hab ich auch nicht gewusst werd mir mal eine bestellen aber pass mit den größen auf XD


hui danke,aber in laeden gibts die nicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> hui danke,aber in laeden gibts die nicht?


doch


----------



## Vanth1 (5. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> doch


wo z.B.?



Was findet ihr besserat campen usw oder eher die auftritte usw?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> wo z.B.?
> 
> 
> 
> Was findet ihr besserat campen usw oder eher die auftritte usw?


woher soll ich wissen wo du wohnst?

Such dohc mal in Geschäften in deiner Nähe hab ich auch gemacht
vll findest du ja da was

edit:
viele fahren da nur zum campen hin und hören sich die Bands vom Campingplatz aus an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich fands Campen auch saugeil kommt halt immer auf die Leute an mit denen man campt ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit:
> viele fahren da nur zum campen hin und hören sich die Bands vom Campingplatz aus an
> 
> 
> ...



Dienstag Abend war ja mal lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gestern den anderen Typen da getroffen, der sich dazu gesetzt hatte dann bei uns. Der aus Hagen. Aber ich glaube an dem Abend war der so blau, dass der mich da nicht wieder erkannt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dienstag Abend war ja mal lustig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war das der Abend an dem ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin?


----------



## Manowar (6. August 2009)

Iiieh Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa die Blonde war leicht alt und sah nen wenig aus wie Alice Cooper ^^

Öh die Hose..ist ne Origniale BDU, wo mir einfach warm war und ich die Beine abgerissen habe. (->Ebay)

Du hättest intuitiv wissen müssen,dass ich der mit dem Helm war!
Aber muss auf ner million Fotos sein,muss ich mal alle im Netz zusammentreiben *g*

Also meine Highlights waren: Running Wild und GWAR! Die Show war mal das beste ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich verlinke hier mal kein Youtube,ist bestimmt nicht wirklich Jugenfrei) 

Zum Thema Handyakku:Aufladegerät mitnehmen und Leute mit nem Generator fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2009)

GWAR war ja mal so sauschlecht ey der Typ hat zum Schluss auch noch grün abgespritzt wie wiederlich is das bitte Oo da war ja sogar Korpiklaani besser (und bei denen war der Sound echt scheiße -.- (weil die netten Herren von Soundcheck die Soundeinstellungen so verkackt haben grrrr)
Kopriklaani is ja auch so toll wenn man das Akkordeon und die Geige kaum hört haha -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2009)

die Floodkontrolle geht mir echt langsam aufn Keks -.-


----------



## Manowar (6. August 2009)

Ach was..Gwar war imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (6. August 2009)

GWAR sind nervige Insekten, die meinen auf der Bühne da rum ejakulieren zu müssen --> nää

mfg


----------



## K0l0ss (6. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> war das der Abend an dem ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin?



Genau der Abend.

GWAR habe ich ein wenig aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, als ich bei Korpiklaani war. Aber der Sound von der Party-Stage war irgendwie bei allen Auftritten, die ich gesehen habe, nicht so wirklich das wahre.


----------



## Glorix (10. August 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber was waren denn eure Highlights so? Egal ob Bands oder so aufem Campground?



Motörhead, Amon Amarth und Feuerschwanz(da ging die Menge ab :-D )

in diesem sinne HURRA HURRA DIE PEST IST DA! \o/


----------



## Skatero (10. August 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand J.B.O. gesehen?
Wenn ja waren sie gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> GWAR sind nervige Insekten, die meinen auf der Bühne da rum ejakulieren zu müssen --> nää
> 
> mfg


boa ey grün ins publikum abgespritzt das is so unglaublich wäh einfach >.>

naja

mein absoluten Favouriten waren

StS
Schandmaul
Machine Head
Amon Amarth
In Flames
Volbeat (noch nie gehört aber sind echt ned schlecht)
Heaven & Hell (Götterstatus)
Motörhead
Doro (jaja ihr könnt ruhig flamen aber die Frau macht ne geile show)
Airbourne (zu denen muss man echt nix mehr sagen)
BfmV (ok das isn Highlight weil wir da Femal only Pit hatten miten im Publikum XD)
Skyline (allein dafür das sie das Festival gegründet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
J.B.O. (gut aber zu leise)

und die schlechtesten

waren

Korpilaani (da war der Sound aber einfach scheiße eingestellt)
Grün abspritzen ich meins ernst leute das is ne scheiß show -.-


----------



## pnn (11. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> boa ey grün ins publikum abgespritzt das is so unglaublich wäh einfach >.>


Ach ... das geht ja noch ... gibt auch Bands die Kotzen fast ins Publikum oder schneiden sich auf der Bühne toll den Arm auf, sodass Leute im Publikum kotzen ... da find ich grünes Zeug nicht schlimm. Man ist doch sowieso total versifft und stinkt.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ach ... das geht ja noch ... gibt auch Bands die Kotzen fast ins Publikum oder schneiden sich auf der Bühne toll den Arm auf, sodass Leute im Publikum kotzen ... da find ich grünes Zeug nicht schlimm. Man ist doch sowieso total versifft und stinkt.


also ich steh nicht drauf von nem verkleideten typen angewichst zu werden aber bitte jedem das seine


----------



## Manowar (11. August 2009)

@LoD Wie kann man sich da so viele Bands angucken? O_O




pnn schrieb:


> Ach ... das geht ja noch ... gibt auch Bands die Kotzen fast ins Publikum oder schneiden sich auf der Bühne toll den Arm auf, sodass Leute im Publikum kotzen ... da find ich grünes Zeug nicht schlimm. Man ist doch sowieso total versifft und stinkt.



Ich fands einfach herrlich.Machen scheiss Musik,aber die Bühnenshow ist einfach so bescheuert herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu dem "man stinkt doch sowieso" -> ich bin nach Gwar ins Auto gestiegen,da wäre das nicht sonderlich schön gewesen *g*#



LordofDemons schrieb:


> also ich steh nicht drauf von nem verkleideten typen angewichst zu werden aber bitte jedem das seine


Ich habs lieber von nem verkleideten, als unbekleidet und.. ach lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> @LoD Wie kann man sich da so viele Bands angucken? O_O
> 
> *eisernes Durchhaltevermögen und eine nahezu fanatische Begeisterung für Metal
> 
> ...


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2009)

Viele Bands? Ich habe mir Freitag von 18.00 bis 3.00 Bands angeguckt. Zwar nicht immer mitten drin, mal hab ich mich auch vor den Moviefield Truck gesetzt, aber ich hatte von 18.00 bis 3.00 volles Programm abgesehen von den 15 Minuten Pause, wo ich dann mal was getrunken oder gegessen habe. War schon recht lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der Abend hat dann reingehaun. Samstag hab ich dann glaube ich nur zwei Bands gesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Duschen? Ich hab mir täglich einmal 5Liter Wasser übern Kopf geschüttet, weils so warm war und gut war. Meine Osi-Nachbarn meinten auch, dass die 2,50Euro pro Dusche es nicht wert sind, weil so gut wie kein Wasser aus den Leitungen kam.


----------

